# Where are Colt New Frontiers?



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Went to a couple of my gun shops yesterday looking for the Colt New Frontier. None to be had. One called his distributor while I was there and they have yet to see one.

Any body know the story? Anybody seen one? I did see one at a recent gun show, but it was a .45, looking for a .44 Special.

Bob Wright


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Bob Wright said:


> Went to a couple of my gun shops yesterday looking for the Colt New Frontier. None to be had. One called his distributor while I was there and they have yet to see one.
> 
> Any body know the story? Anybody seen one? I did see one at a recent gun show, but it was a .45, looking for a .44 Special.
> 
> Bob Wright


I'll keep an eye out and let you know if I find one.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I will keep an eye out, as of yet no cigar.....JJ


----------

